# RIP sweet Annie.



## RicciLove (Jun 28, 2013)

I lost my hairless last night, it was devastating. I came home last night and knew something was wrong when she didn't come to the door of the cage when I walked up. After a few moments of panicked searching, I found her curled up on her side in the bottom corner.

I picked her up and she was wobbly and disoriented. She would stand for a minute and then fall over. She laid on her side in my hand and peed. Knowing there was nothing I could do for her and she was suffering, I have her a blueberry [her favorite] and she kinda sucked on it but was unable to chew or hold on to it.

Annie was rushed to the Animal Emergency Clinic and was put to rest. I didn't have the stomach to put her through testing and treatment so I don't even know what was wrong. She was fine when I fed them the previous evening.

It was hard to say goodbye to the little girl, she was so sweet and so much personality for such a little thing. I am heartbroken that I only had a brief couple months with her.

Sister Lacey seems to be doing well, but I worry she will soon get lonely.

Sweet little Annie, taken while we waited for the vet. 








And Lacey, enjoying the yogurt I got for her today.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

They're both beautiful girls I'm sorry for your loss. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I am terribly sorry to hear of your loss. My her little soul rest deeply in peace <3


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sad news to hear 
I hope you can get a new companion for Lacey and yourself.


----------



## RicciLove (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks guys. I miss her. Lacey still seems to be doing well, thank god. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

You're welcome of course! 
I am glad to hear that Lacey is doing well, at least. <3


----------



## ShameOnSnakeFood (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm so sorry  I know how you feel. its hard to cope with the loss of a pet. Even if you've had them for a short while they can still be like family. I know I'm a bit late to reply but I hope you are doing good.She's in a better place now, I'm sure she misses you a lot.


----------

